# 8x8 pine beams?



## wellbuilt home (Sep 18, 2008)

I have about 20 8x8x14' long beams in my truck . They are 70 year old pine, I was going to give them to a guy to put up in his living room but he has no place to store them , So they are still in the truck . I was going to take them to the dump in the morning but i could cut them and burn them . The beams where stained but do not have a finish . I cant see them doing any harm if i burn them . If i had a old stove i would go for it.  what do you guys think .


----------



## InTheRockies (Sep 18, 2008)

I wouldn't burn them--why not try to sell them on craigslist or elsewhere?


----------



## begreen (Sep 18, 2008)

Agreed. That's at least $500 worth of prime timber there. It would be a crime to take them to the dump. Craigslist or local pennysaver newsletter is what I would try.


----------



## Cluttermagnet (Sep 18, 2008)

If I lived close to you, I'd sure try to talk you out of some/ all of them! I could build up quite a fancy woodshed from those. It would be a crime to burn them IMO. Craig's List!


----------



## budman (Sep 18, 2008)

Where in NY are you?


----------



## savageactor7 (Sep 18, 2008)

Agreed those beams are way to good to burn...or dump.


----------



## d.n.f. (Sep 18, 2008)

What is wrong with you eastern fellows?

You can burn softwoods including pine.  It burns quite well.  It doesn't fill your chimney with creosote if you bring it near your woodstove.

Your crazy if you burn that lot though.


----------



## Vic99 (Sep 18, 2008)

"What is wrong with you eastern fellows?  You can burn softwoods including pine."

I think you are almost right.  Of course you can burn pine, but I would not burn that pine if it's stained.  Quite toxic.

Last year I gutted my bedroom and raised the ceiling.  Cut some studs down that were 85 years old and untreated.  I burned some of these scraps (1-3 feet long) last year and will burn more this year.  Old lumber like that will go up if you sneeze on it . . . it's great.

I would either use them for another project, sell them, or sand the stain off (although that maybe not be realistic and worth it for pine).


----------



## Vic99 (Sep 18, 2008)

And all of us easterns are not cut the same.

;-)


----------



## d.n.f. (Sep 18, 2008)

Huge generalization I know but sheesh.
I'd be more upset that I used the word fellows.


----------



## wellbuilt home (Sep 20, 2008)

Sorry guys , the beams are burning great . I made 3 small fires in my new equinox  and on the  3rd fire i added a 8x8 x20 chunk and it burns sweet. The fire burned about 5 hours and the stove was warm in the  A.M . the wood is very dry so i  cant  add to much .  I really wanted to use the logs on a job but no one needed them now  ,and no one wanted  to store them till spring.  My new stove burns great .


----------

